# Bling Bling



## Lincoln Love (Mar 9, 2010)

*can't see*

I can't see your pics, but maybe it's just my computer?:wacko:


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

I can't see them either.  

Ooohh but I want to see cute lil Zulee and her new bling!! LOL


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Me either -I thought someone was removing pics early for other reasons. Looks like a system problem.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

D'OH! I'm glad it's not just me. I put them up as usual.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Trying the pictures again even though I haven't had any response from our technical gurus. Hopefully this works.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

BFF, i dunno what it is with attachments tonight, but try uploading the pics to somewhere like flickr or photobucket or somewhere, and posting them that way; then it'll still work!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Yeah, this is annoying...... There are pics disappearing too that were older posts, thats strange.


----------



## CANONGATE1 (Mar 20, 2010)

*Bling*

Still can't see the photos?


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

it's only attachments affected, and old ones are affected in the same way. Hotlinked photos are fine though...


----------



## Tess (Feb 4, 2010)

Tomboy or not...............she looks very cute in her bling!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Those are beautiful! Great work!!


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice paws, I love the collars. I have alot of collars and leashes.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Yea! The pictures are back. 

poodlelover, it would be neat to see other people's favorite collars. I bet there are some really good ones on here.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I really like the pink collar with the dog paws on it. I'll bet it was fun to put those together.
_


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _I really like the pink collar with the dog paws on it. I'll bet it was fun to put those together.
> _


I didn't make that one. It actually came that way and really looks neat. The white balance is off on my camera. It's really red leather.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

That is SO cute! I love the nails, and that red leather collar is to die for. 
Collars are just way too fun.


----------



## Raena (Sep 20, 2009)

Yeah for the pictures working!! She is soo cute! How long did it take you to do her nails, they are wonderful!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Hehe, cute nails Zulee! Very nice bling too


----------



## SusanMallery (Dec 10, 2009)

Ooooh, what a great idea! Collars are so expensive, and that's a great way to get a beautiful, personalized collar for a lot less money. I love the sparkly little flowers! Great job. You could make some money selling those!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Really nice bling!! Love the nails!

Teddy just told me that if I try to do something like that to him, he would pee on my foot.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Ohhhh so nice. I just ordered Suri 2 new collars! I am excited to get them. And those nails, you go girl!! I have a MUST for myself that I do and it is pedi's!! LOL


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Marian said:


> Really nice bling!! Love the nails!
> 
> Teddy just told me that if I try to do something like that to him, he would pee on my foot.


:rofl:
:rofl:


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Raena said:


> Yeah for the pictures working!! She is soo cute! How long did it take you to do her nails, they are wonderful!


Looking at the pictures again, I really should have shaved her feet. Oh well. It only took a minute to stick the stickers on. Then I put some clear polish over them. I saw some dog stickers on PetEdge, but these are the ones from the nail section in the drug store. Today, she has lost a couple of them. Not too bad.


----------

